# can you only feed geranium flowers to tortoises?



## turtlemanfla88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey guys I have read conflicting information some says to feed the leaves and others say only the flowers.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 28, 2015)

I plant geraniums in my tort pens and they don't care what they eat .


----------



## lismar79 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've seen and tried both, mine don't care for either....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Mar 1, 2015)

Mine likes the flowers, but doesn't have much interest in the leaves.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 1, 2015)

When ever I grow tort-edible flowers. I feed both leaves and flowers. I think you could miss out on some good nutrition if you don't.

I haven't tried feeding Geraniums yet, but I would offer leaves too. Fun side note...My tortoise likes pansie/viola leaves just as much as she likes the flowers


----------

